# File da 3Gb non ci lavoro !!

## Gyrus

Ho un file zippato da 3,3Gb , e non riesco a lavorarci, nel senso che,

gzip non lo scompatta dice di non trovare il file, allora ho provato a copiarlo

nella partizione vfat per farlo scompattare da windows, ma arrivato a circa 2Gb, la copia

si arresta e la finestra con la barra di avanzamento copia si chiude......

Che succede, come lo scompatto?

----------

## X-Drum

fat32 non supporta file > 2Gb

----------

## Gyrus

ma sembra non vederlo bene neanche Linux !

Forse e corrotto , come riparo un file ZIP??

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma l'hai creato tu il file zip?

----------

## Gyrus

No , l'ho scaricato ....

----------

## skakz

 *Gyrus wrote:*   

> Ho un file zippato da 3,3Gb , e non riesco a lavorarci, nel senso che,
> 
> gzip non lo scompatta dice di non trovare il file

 

forse perchè devi usare unzip...

----------

## xoen

 *Gyrus wrote:*   

> Ho un file zippato da 3,3Gb , e non riesco a lavorarci, nel senso che,
> 
> gzip non lo scompatta dice di non trovare il file, allora ho provato a copiarlo
> 
> nella partizione vfat per farlo scompattare da windows, ma arrivato a circa 2Gb, la copia
> ...

 

Con vfat stai fresco  :Smile: 

Che filesystem stai usando? (non dovresti comunque avere problemi)

Scommetto che il nome del file è *strano*, ci sono caratteri strani? spazi? prova prima a rinominarlo, dagli un nome semplice, senza caratteri strani o spazi, lettere e underscore ("_"). Prova così  :Smile: 

----------

## xoen

 *darkdude wrote:*   

>  *Gyrus wrote:*   Ho un file zippato da 3,3Gb , e non riesco a lavorarci, nel senso che,
> 
> gzip non lo scompatta dice di non trovare il file 
> 
> forse perchè devi usare unzip...

 

Che stupido, non l'avevo notato che era un file zip...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Gyrus

ho usato anche unzip ma :

GentooLinux Desktop # unzip -l videocorso_java_completo_ITA.zip unzip:  cannot find videocorso_java_completo_ITA.zip, videocorso_java_completo_ITA.zip.zip or videocorso_java_completo_ITA.zip.ZIP.

Questo solo per vedere quello che c'e' dentro.

----------

## xoen

 *Gyrus wrote:*   

> ho usato anche unzip ma :
> 
> ```
> GentooLinux Desktop # unzip -l videocorso_java_completo_ITA.zip unzip:  cannot find videocorso_java_completo_ITA.zip, videocorso_java_completo_ITA.zip.zip or videocorso_java_completo_ITA.zip.ZIP.
> 
> ...

 

Sei sicuro che sia un file Zip? prova :

```

$ file videocorso_java_completo_ITA.zip

```

Ah prova anche così :

```
$ unzip -l videocorso_java_completo_ITA

```

----------

## codadilupo

 *Gyrus wrote:*   

> ho usato anche unzip ma :
> 
> GentooLinux Desktop # unzip -l videocorso_java_completo_ITA.zip unzip:  cannot find videocorso_java_completo_ITA.zip, videocorso_java_completo_ITA.zip.zip or videocorso_java_completo_ITA.zip.ZIP.
> 
> Questo solo per vedere quello che c'e' dentro.

 

magari dico una cazzata, ma... se fai ls nella dir dove hai messo il file... ce l'ha i permessi di esecuzione lo zip ?

Coda

----------

## xoen

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> magari dico una cazzata, ma... se fai ls nella dir dove hai messo il file... ce l'ha i permessi di esecuzione lo zip?

 

O magari il permesso di lettura sul file, o sulla directory.

In caso potresti provare a copiare il file nella tua home.

----------

## Gyrus

Nel frattempo o tolto le "_" dal nome:

GentooLinux Desktop # file videocorsojavacompletoITA.zip

videocorsojavacompletoITA.zip: Zip archive data, at least v2.0 to extract

GentooLinux Desktop # unzip -l videocorso_java_completo_ITA

unzip:  cannot find videocorso_java_completo_ITA, videocorso_java_completo_ITA.zip or videocorso_java_completo_ITA.ZIP.

Per essere sicuro ho controllato la versione di unzip:

GentooLinux Desktop # unzip

UnZip 5.50 of 17 February 2002, by Info-ZIP.  Maintained by C. Spieler.  Send

bug reports to the authors at Zip-Bugs@lists.wku.edu; see README for details.

Questo il risultato se faccio un TEST:

unzip -t videocorsojavacompletoITA.zip

unzip:  cannot find videocorsojavacompletoITA.zip, videocorsojavacompletoITA.zip.zip or videocorsojavacompletoITA.zip.ZIP.

----------

## skakz

prova con file-roller

----------

## xoen

 *Gyrus wrote:*   

> Nel frattempo o tolto le "_" dal nome:
> 
> ```
> 
> GentooLinux Desktop # file videocorsojavacompletoITA.zip
> ...

 

Vabè visto che l'hai rinominato dovresti dare :

```

#unzip -l videocorsojavacompletoITA

```

 :Wink:  Ma dopo usi il nome del file giusto..quindi non c'entra (e poi penso che usi "bash completation" per il nome del file giusto?)

Ed a permessi come sei messo?

Posta un :

```

$ls -l

```

----------

## codadilupo

aggiungo:

a questo punto dai anche un

# file <nomefile> 

usando la bash-completion... cosi' scopriamo se é davvero uno zip  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## skakz

il file esiste,è uno zip e ha i giusti permessi...

altrimenti non lo avrebbe nè rinominato nè visto,nè avrebbe potuto usare file

----------

## codadilupo

 *darkdude wrote:*   

> il file esiste,è uno zip e ha i giusti permessi...
> 
> altrimenti non lo avrebbe nè rinominato nè visto,nè avrebbe potuto usare file

 

opps... non avevo visto che aveva già fatto la prova  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## Gyrus

Mi sono loggato come root, l'ho copiato su desktop, ho messo tutti i permessi,

ma nulla 

 ls -l

-rw-r--r--  1 root   root        5334 29 mag  2004 nautilus.desktop

-rw-r--r--  1 root   root        3282  8 mag  2004 starthere.desktop

-rwxrwxrwx  1 simone users 3611389080 13 gen 21:48 videocorsojavacompletoITA.zip

File-roller utilizza unzip e va in errore dicendo 

unzip:  cannot find /root/Desktop/videocorsojavacompletoITA.zip, /root/Desktop/videocorsojavacompletoITA.zip.zip or /root/Desktop/videocorsojavacompletoITA.zip.ZIP.

Gasp, non so piu' che fare.

L'ho scaricato dal amule dopo una settimana, ma non controlla i file corrotti??

Perche' mi sa che questo file e' corrotto, forse non tanto come Zip, ma per come 

e' stato scritto in HD.

----------

## skakz

per me devi provare ad usare qualcosa di grafico, tipo fileroller o konqueror di kde,altrimenti con gnome e nautilus basta col tasto destro cliccare su "estrai qui"

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Puoi comque provare a dare il comando

```
# file -s videocorsojavacompletoITA.zip
```

----------

## codadilupo

 *Gyrus wrote:*   

> L'ho scaricato dal amule dopo una settimana, ma non controlla i file corrotti??

 

certo che li controlla: fa l'hash di ogni parte, e poi del file completo. Ora, o tu non hai visto che ti ha detto che il file era corrotto, dopo il suo completamento (o il completamento di una sua parte), oppure il file é buono, ed é lo zip che é corrotto ( e li' amule non puo' farci nulla: lui controlla solo che il copiato sia identico all'originale... ma se l'originale é farlocco mica é colpa sua  :Wink: )

Coda

----------

## xoen

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Puoi comque provare a dare il comando
> 
> ```
> # file -s videocorsojavacompletoITA.zip
> ```
> ...

 

Scusa fede, ma a che serve?

```

-s, --special-files        treat special (block/char devices) files as ordinary ones

```

Tratta file speciali come file normali, o almeno così o capito.

----------

## Gyrus

GentooLinux Desktop # file -s videocorsojavacompletoITA.zip

videocorsojavacompletoITA.zip: Zip archive data, at least v2.0 to extract

Sono disperato...

----------

## xoen

Dai!

Prova a rinominare il file in corso.zip, poi loggati come root (prova di nuovo) e poi dai :

```

# unzip -l corso

```

Senza ".zip", magari prova anche con "corso.zip". E' strana come cosa...ma sono convinto che si tratta di un problema stupido!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xoen wrote:*   

> Tratta file speciali come file normali, o almeno così o capito.

 

E' solo per quando vuoi sapere che tipo e' un block/char devices tipo gli hd. Lo metto solo perche' sono abituato cosi'

----------

## xchris

prova a vedere altri decompressori:

rzip ad esempio

ciao

----------

## Gyrus

Ho provaro con rzip:

root@GentooLinux corsojava # rzip -d /home/simone/Desktop/corso.zip

/home/simone/Desktop/corso.zip: unknown suffix

Fatal error - exiting

Vuol dire che il file e' corrotto ??

----------

## xchris

ahem...scusa

mi sa che ho detto una caxxata.

Non scomprime gli zip ma i .rz :S

sorry

----------

